
Epic’s stunning new Unreal demos show off high-end ray tracing and photorealism - Alupis
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/20/18273832/epic-unreal-engine-demo-troll-rebirth-ray-tracing-gdc-2019
======
justfor1comment
Looks absolutely gorgeous. Just imagine another 30 or 40 years of advancement
in gaming. I think at some point the real world will just start feeling
mundane compared to the incredible journeys you can take in gaming
environments. Most people might choose to spend large parts of their lives in
these digital worlds.

~~~
mycall
Smell is the next thing they need to software control

------
iforgotpassword
I'm impressed. All the demos and games so far that demonstrated RTX made it
look like a silly gimmick, a band aid to make rasterized gfx look a bit
better. Now as far as I remember, tech demos for previous generations of the
unreal engine always looked way better than what was to come in the following
one or two years, but if those videos show what game studios will be able to
deliver in two years, than I'd be tempted to consider this the first really
notable jump in gfx card tech in quite some time.

------
teamspirit
This, coupled with things like nvidia's AI creating images from doodles, and
you can see the beginnings of a holodeck. Only 400 years to go.

